# Canine Hereditary Cancer Consortium



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for posting that.
I think there's also a link on the GRCA for a study that's specific to goldens, but I could be wrong. I'll try to find it later.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Wish I still had Max, I would love to help, and that is in my state. 

Ann


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's what I was thinking of. Not quite the same, but very worthwhile:

http://www.grca.org/health/database.html


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Here's what I was thinking of. Not quite the same, but very worthwhile:
> 
> http://www.grca.org/health/database.html


 
Thanks for the link, and you are right, very worthwhile. 

While on the GRCA site I pulled up this link to hemangiosarcoma:
http://www.grca.org/pdf/health/hemangio.pdf
Very informative and it addressed the issue of preventative ultrasounds for this disease.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Anne, that is a phenomenal article. Everyone should read it.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Spencer died of malignant Histiocytosis and Sunka currently is battling Osteosarcoma. The need for this study is critical. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> Spencer died of malignant Histiocytosis and Sunka currently is battling Osteosarcoma. The need for this study is critical. Thank you for posting this.


How is Sunka doing? 

Are you thinking of participating?

I am going to discuss this study with our vet and if he feels we can give a blood sample without compromising Barkley's blood count I'm going to do it. This can be Barkley's legacy to help research possible treatments for these cancers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Anne, that is a phenomenal article. Everyone should read it.


I wish I had seen this article those first few days. It would have answered a lot of questions swirling in my head during those frightening days. I hate this disease.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

It behooves all golden owners to note in that terrific article that the singular item that has been shown to reduce the incidence of cancer in goldens is _to keep them slim and trim and to have puppies grow slowly_!!!!! Nothing makes me crazier than to see a golden that looks like a coffee table, and when you consider the damage that extra weight does to joints and organs, it is not a surprise that being overweight contributes to disease. Thanks for posting that link, Dallas Gold, and we've still got fingers crossed for your boy....


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We are having blood drawn next week for Tasha's oncology visit in early March. I have sent an email to see if they would like a sample of her blood.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> It behooves all golden owners to note in that terrific article that the singular item that has been shown to reduce the incidence of cancer in goldens is _to keep them slim and trim and to have puppies grow slowly_!!!!! Nothing makes me crazier than to see a golden that looks like a coffee table, and when you consider the damage that extra weight does to joints and organs, it is not a surprise that being overweight contributes to disease. Thanks for posting that link, Dallas Gold, and we've still got fingers crossed for your boy....


I caught that too! In Barkley's case I'm not sure about his puppy growth since we got him as an adult; however, he's thin-skinny but still was nabbed by the cancer demon. What really got my attention was the fact that the avg golden male lives to 10 yrs 7 months and the females 11 years 3 months. Wow. Also, I read elsewhere that keeping a dog trim can add up to 2 years of quality life.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

goldencontriever3 said:


> We are having blood drawn next week for Tasha's oncology visit in early March. I have sent an email to see if they would like a sample of her blood.


Where are you in terms of the treatment? 

I'm concerned that drawing blood this early in Barkley's chemo protocol might cause him more harm than good. I'm going to discuss with his vet however.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Dallas Gold - Tasha has been in remission since November 2008. She sees the oncologist every three months. The oncologist wants bloodwork every six months but I do it before every appointment. As part of Tasha's treatment she had blood work a week after each chemo treatment but I would get your vets opinion. We are keeping you and Barkley in our prayers. I hope all goes well. Please give him a big hug from us.

I contacted CHCC and they require 3-5ml of blood. As long as my vet approves I will send a sample next week.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yesterday fed ex delivered a package from this group, for collecting the blood samples. It requires refrigeration and we are without power so I'm not sure the package will still be good. I'll ask the oncologist if we can draw a sample on Monday.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We sent a blood sample from Barkley in this afternoon. 

The people at the Cancer Consortium are so nice and prompt with questions and getting the sample supplies to you. I encourage anyone with a dog suffering from one of the cancers to consider participating. Together we can help find out more about these terrible diseases.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Will fax a note to be put in my dogs files at the vet....

If I am ever to hear the Cancer diagnosis I wont remember....

Thanks...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How is Barkley doing?
I hope he and Toby are both doing well and your house is "home" again.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He is doing very well! We had a session with his acupuncture vet today and got some chinese pills that supposedly help stem the little internal bleeds the hemangio dogs get. I'm going to research the ingredients before giving them to him (the package is in chinese though:uhoh.


----------

